# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Adını temizle Abdullah!

## bozok

*Adını temizle Abdullah*


*16 Nisan 2008* 
*Ahmet HAKAN*
*[email protected]* 




Turhan üömez adlı eski milletvekili, lafı hiç eğip bükmeden seninle ilgili acayip somut bir iddia ortaya atmış...

şöyle diyor: 

*"Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan, Bandırma’da bir ilçe tarım müdürüne, Bandırma’da açacakları fabrikanın bulunduğu alanın mera vasfında olduğunu söyleyip komisyonun toplanıp mera vasfının kaldırılmasını istedi. Aynı bürokrata birkaç gün sonra Abdullah Unakıtan, babasının selamını ileterek rüşvet teklif etti. Rüşveti kabul etmeyince de bürokrat ertesi gün görevden alındı."*

üömez’in iddiası bu...

* * *

Sevgili Abdullah...

Bence bu çok ama çok vahim bir iddiadır...

Bence çekirdek aileniz derhal küçük çapta bir toplantı düzenlemelidir.

Sevgili babacığın, babacığına "Sayın Bakan" diye hitap eden sevgili anneciğin, kamu kurumlarıyla ihale görüşmeleri yapan kız kardeşlerin falan derhal bir araya gelmeli ve şu Turhan üömez denilen adamdan hesap sormalıdır.

Benim gibi bir yazarın "sudan" ve "beş para etmez" bir ironisi karşısında celallenip mahkemeye koşan, "Bu adam bizim onurumuzla oynadı... Onurumuzu ancak 5 milyon kurtarır" diye dava açan sevgili anneciğinin, Turhan üömez’in yenilmez yutulmaz iddiaları karşısında bir tür Aliye Rona kesilip, "Hadi Abdullah’ım! Koş mahkemeye... Süründür şu Turan üömez denilen adamı" demesi şart olmuştur...

Bakalım, "üekirdek Unakıtan ailesi" olarak, çiğnenen onurunuzu kurtarmak için harekete geçecek misiniz? 

Turhan üömez’den hesap soracak mısınız?

Yoksa bu vahim iddia karşısında bir "tıs" sesi bile çıkarmayacak mısınız?

Sevgili Abdullah... Bilesin ki işimi gücümü bırakıp bu olayı takip edeceğim.

----------


## bozok

*'What is the next question'* 



*üömez’in iddialarına kaçamak yanıt*

Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan Meclis Plan ve Bütçe Komisyonu toplantısına girerken gazetecilerin soruları ile karşılaştı. Bakan Unakıtan'a bir gazeteci, oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan'la ilgili iddiaları hatırlattı. Peki bu soru üzerine Bakan ne dedi?

Cafesiyaset'in haberine göre Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan Meclis Plan ve Bütçe Komisyonu toplantısına girerken gazetecilerin soruları ile karşılaştı. Unakıtan'a bir gazeteci, oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan'la ilgili iddiaları hatırlattı.. 

Kemal Unakıtan ise bu soruya karşılık tek cümle sarfetti: "What is the next question"

İngilizce bu cümlenin anlamı şu: Başka soru var mı?




*İşTE TURHAN üüMEZ'İN İDDİASI*

AKP Balıkesir eski Milletvekili Turan üömez, üorum'da yerel bir gazete (Manşet) tarafından düzenlenen ‘Türkiye Nereye Gidiyor’ adlı konferansa katılmış veUnakıtan ile ilgili çarpıcı iddialarda bulunmuştu. üömez, “Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan, Bandırma’da bir ilçe tarım müdürüne ,orada açacakları fabrikanın bulunduğu alanın mera vasfında olduğunu söyleyip komisyonun toplanıp mera vasfının kaldırılmasını istedi. Aynı bürokrata birkaç gün sonra Abdullah Unakıtan, babasının selamını ileterek rüşvet teklif etti. Rüşveti kabul etmeyince de bürokrat ertesi gün görevden alındı” açıklamasıyla Abdullah Unakıtan'ı suçlamıştı.

*İşte Turhan üömez'in o açıklamaları..*

----------


## bozok

*Fikri takip: Abdullah olayı*


*Ahmet HAKAN*
*[email protected]* 
*18 Nisan 2008*



BİR: Eski Milletvekili Turhan üömez aradı... Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan ve oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan hakkında ortaya attığı gayet somut iddianın arkasında olduğunu söyledi... Ve ekledi: "Unakıtan Ailesi bana dava açsın... Bekliyorum."

İKİ: Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan, konuyla ilgili olarak meslektaşlarımızın sorusuna "What is the next?" diye yanıt verdi... Yani "Geçiniz, başka soru sorunuz" falan demeye getirdi... Keşke İngilizce ya da Türkçe, "Bu iddianın hesabını soracağım" diye cevap verebilseydi...

üü: CHP Mersin Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk, Unakıtan Ailesi hakkındaki iddiayla ilgili olarak soru önergesi verdi... Böylece Abdullah olayı Meclis gündemine de intikal etmiş oldu...

----------


## bozok

*Unakıtan’a ‘Next Question’* 


*Burhan Ayeri*
*[email protected]*
*18.04.2008*



Bir dönem Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın özel kalem müdürlüğünü yapan Dr. Turhan üömez’in iddiası ilginç gelişmeler gösteriyor. 

Oğul Unakıtan’ın -Abdullah- fabrika arsası yaratma çabası ve sonuçta buna direnen bürokratın görevden alınışı, Ahmet Hakan Coşkun’un köşesinde yankı bulmuştu. Son aşamayı tüm Türkiye TV’den izledi. Eski AK Parti Milletvekili üömez’in açıkladıkları, soru olarak Maliye Bakanı ‘Baba Unakıtan’a yöneltildi. Doğrusu kendine has aksanla verilen İngilizce cevap -What is the next?- İçimizi acıttı. Her şeyden önce bu tarzı sevemedik. Alayla, kızgınlık arası bir şeydi. Tavuklara mısırla başlayan, likit yumurtayla devam eden ve bugünlere gelen tavrı onaylamak mümkün değil. Tıpkı, özel izin çıkar çıkmaz karasularımıza giren pirinç yüklü gemiler gibi ‘Ankara Falcılığı’nı kabul edemiyoruz. Türkiye hala bir ‘Hukuk Devleti’dir. Kemal Unakıtan’a Next Question’u biz yöneltelim: 


*“Sayın Bakan dileriz aklanırsınız ama, bir gün yargılanabileceğinizi hiç düşündünüz mü?”*

----------


## bozok

*TBMM’nin yüce çatısı altında*

*19.04.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



AKP’li vekil Enver Yılmaz, Kamer Genç’e bağırıyor;


“şerefsiz, Başbakan’a hesap sormak sana mı kaldı?!” 

üyle ya bir vekilin haddine mi o katlardan hesap sormak!..


Kamer Genç’in “sorduğu hesap” da *“Siz ve çalışma arkadaşlarınız neden bu kadar çok Katar Kuveyt, Arabistan seyahati yapıyor?!”* türünden bir merak...

Sorulacak soru değil yani..!



Böyle soru sorarsan ya sopa yersin (Vekil falan değilsen ve gene böyle bir teşebbüsün olursa o zaman Allah kurtarsın!) ya da şu sevimli Bakan Bey’in anlattığı şekilde aydınlanırsın!..


Bir siyasetçi bu Bakan Bey’in oğlunun bir bürokrata rüşvet teklif ettiğini, bürokratın kabul etmediğini,kabul etmeyince de sürüldüğünü anlatıyor...

*“Bandırma’da açacağı fabrika alanının mera vasfından çıkarılması için rüşvet teklif etti...”*


Bu vahim hadiseyi gazeteciler Bakan Bey’e soruyorlar ve şu açıklayıcı cevabı vatandaşlara iletiyorlar...


“What is the next...”


Bu işler neden böyledir acaba!?.


Parti toplantıların doldurup destek veren “çobanların” sağladığı güçtür bu diyebilir miyiz?!


What?!.

----------


## bozok

*Maliye Bakanı'na Soru ünergesi*



*DSP İstanbul Milletvekili Süleyman Yağız'ın İngilizce önergesi...*


TüRKİYE BüYüK MİLLET MECLİSİ BAşKANLIğI’NA 



Aşağıdaki sorularımın, *Maliye Bakanı Sayın Kemal Unakıtan* tarafından yazılı olarak yanıtlanması isteğimi bilgilerinize sunarım. 

Saygılarımla. 21 Nisan 2008 





Süleyman Yağız 

DSP İstanbul Milletvekili 



1- Eski AKP Balıkesir Milletvekili Turan üömez’in, “*Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan’ın oğlu Abdullah Unakıtan, Bandırma’da bir ilçe tarım müdürüne, orada açacakları fabrikanın bulunduğu alanın mera vasfında olduğunu söyleyip komisyonun toplanıp mera vasfının kaldırılmasını istedi. Aynı bürokrata birkaç gün sonra Abdullah Unakıtan, babasının selamını ileterek rüşvet teklif etti. Rüşveti kabul etmeyen bürokrat ertesi gün görevden alındı”* iddiası doğru mudur? 



2- Bir gazetecinin konuyla ilgili sorusunu yanıtlarken, neden, “*Başka soru var mı?”* anlamına gelen, “What is the next question" ifadesini kullandınız? 



*3- Bütün uluslar ve o ulusların yöneticileri kendi dillerini kullanmaya büyük bir özen gösterirken* ve hatta bildikleri yabancı dili bile kullanmaya yanaşmazken, *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti’nin Maliye Bakanı olarak İngilizce yanıt vermeyi dilimize saygıda bir kusur olarak değerlendiriyor musunuz?* 



4- Açıklamalarınızı bundan sonra da İngilizce mi yapacaksınız? 



5- “*Kemal Abisi”* olduğunuz *Sayın Başbakanınıza* ve *Sayın Bakan arkadaşlarınıza* da kendilerine soru yöneltenlere, *bundan böyle İngilizce yanıt vermelerini tavsiye edecek misiniz?* 



6- İngilizce yanıt verdiğiniz için sonradan bir pişmanlık duydunuz mu? 


21.04.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

